# Knife from Edger blade



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> good idea about the lanyard.
> 
> I have not idea what type of steel it is. Just an old edger blade I found in the shed. I have a homemade kiln for the hardening and I plan on tempering in either the kitchen oven or the grill.
> 
> Side note: I think I might take some away from the blade. It doesn't seem to flow with the handle.


I would think you need to know what kind of steel it is to heat treat it properly.

Jim


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Which process are you referring to? From what I have read, achieving the critical temperature of the steel, around 1400, or when the steel loses its magnetic properties, then quickly quenching in oil, will effectively harden the steel. 
Tempering seems a little tricky. Steel was tempered at 400 and it turned a light strawish color.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

looks good JB, what grit sand paper did you finish with?


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

300 grit... The epoxy leaked from the rod holes and when I sanded it left a gray streak in the clear coat.... live and learn I guess. I think next time I will use para cord and spend more time on the blade itself.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

go out and buy some 600 or 800 grit, and hit it again, You may be able to get those streaks out.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Not all steel is Htable without a HT oven but the steel you have there most likely is. Common to many mower and I assume edger blades is 5160 - and it makes nice knives. Many knife makers us it for large blades and hawks for its durability. For smaller knifes like yours it is best to put it through at least 3 nomalizing cycles to get the crystals shrunk after putting it through the riggers of heat but since you did not forge it this should not be a problem. 

Nice little hunter - I like it


----------

